# Black Sline badge



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

What's everyone's opinion on these black Sline badges from fleabay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-S-Line...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec5badfdd&vxp=mtr

I've got a titanium package A3 and I'm thinking about taking the silver parts off with the exception of the rings and wheels. Thoughts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> What's everyone's opinion on these black Sline badges from fleabay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-S-Line...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec5badfdd&vxp=mtr
> 
> I've got a titanium package A3 and I'm thinking about taking the silver parts off with the exception of the rings and wheels. Thoughts?


I have those, on my rear doors and front bumper.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I have those, on my rear doors and front bumper.


How is the quality? Cheap plastic/painted chrome or real metal. BTW you got a good looking car.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the same ones on my fenders for over 1 and a half years and they still look good.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

*Front badge*

I have the front black s-line badge on the cheap if you'd like it. It did not fit on my honeycomb grille, however it will fit on OEM Audi grilles.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Scuba*A3 said:


> How is the quality? Cheap plastic/painted chrome or real metal. BTW you got a good looking car.


Seems as good as OEM. I didn't look into the details of them.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

any pics on a car???ic:ic:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Burbank2broward said:


> any pics on a car???ic:ic:


Nope, just the teaser by the keys 

I'll go snap some...but the car is dirty.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

they look nice...maybe a diy if you've got a can of paint laying around.

cheers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a set I decided not to use if you want em.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

krazyboi said:


>


Humm those look nice with your color scheme



Ponto said:


> I have a set I decided not to use if you want em.


Thanks Ponto, pm'd you


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wo the sline fits well. i will order 1


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I have them on my car and love it. The only problem I noticed is the red flag part of the emblem has faded from the direct sunlight last summer. It is a tad faded. Otherwise, the quality is spot on.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I like em :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ok on the front fender but keep it off the rear doors. don't be a conformist


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I'm conviced...But agree with keeping them on the front fender (that's where my orignal ones are located anyway). Guess I'll need to think about de-badging the rear hatch as I think it would throw it off by having the "A3" & "TDI" badges in chrome and then have the black "Sline" badges on the fender. Wouldn't look right in my eyes, unless I get some new smaller ones and paint them black...hummmm


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

Scuba*A3 said:


> I think I'm conviced...But agree with keeping them on the front fender (that's where my orignal ones are located anyway). Guess I'll need to think about de-badging the rear hatch as I think it would throw it off by having the "A3" & "TDI" badges in chrome and then have the black "Sline" badges on the fender. Wouldn't look right in my eyes, unless I get some new smaller ones and paint them black...hummmm


Use plasti dip. You can spray your A3 and TDI badges while they're still on your hatch. You can then peel off the parts that you don't want. You could also black out your rear emblems at the same time. The black spray dries with a matte finish. If you wanted a gloss look then purchase their gloss finishing spray to use at the end. Check out the "dip your car" videos on YouTube. 

Also I realized that you're in so cal. Where abouts? You could just pick up the front badge if you wanted it.


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

BeeFam said:


> ....Also I realized that you're in so cal. Where abouts? You could just pick up the front badge if you wanted it.


Thanks for the tip. I was thinking of plastic dipping. At the very least I can see how I like it and if not always change it back. Located near Palmdale/Lancaster in the Antelope Valley. I know in the middle of no where.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was thinking of plastic dipping. At the very least I can see how I like it and if not always change it back. Located near Palmdale/Lancaster in the Antelope Valley. I know in the middle of no where.


Ah... That is definately a bit further out there. Lemme know if you ever have a reason to visit or pass through OC. Or I can see if the stamp machine is ever unlocked at work...


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

BeeFam said:


> Ah... That is definately a bit further out there. Lemme know if you ever have a reason to visit or pass through OC. Or I can see if the stamp machine is ever unlocked at work...


Will do...Stamp machine? Is that like a water jet to create your own "pieces"


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

Scuba*A3 said:


> Will do...Stamp machine? Is that like a water jet to create your own "pieces"


Mmm... More like the machine in the mail room which stamps envelopes so that I could mail it to you. Haha I'm barely qualified to handle an elevator or photocopier. California still lets me drive though!


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL wow I was WAY off...


----------



## Scuba*A3 (Feb 2, 2013)

SO I finally had some time to install these. A BIG thanks goes out to Ponto for sending them to me :beer:
I took pics to document how I did it in case anyone else wanted to try....
Before:


















Used tape to mark badge placement:









Then dug into my fishing gear and used 12lbs test to remove badge (sorry no pic)
After the old badge was removed, I used a heat gun on low heat and a plastic scraper to remove the sticky foam tape:









After sticky tape was removed, I used some bug and tar removal and rubbing alcohol to clean the surface for the new badge:









Placed new badge (make sure you put it where you want...once its on..its on!)









Final results:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I want these wheels.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Scuba*A3 said:


> SO I finally had some time to install these. A BIG thanks goes out to Ponto for sending them to me :beer:
> I took pics to document how I did it in case anyone else wanted to try....
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks great! Glad to see you finally got them on!


----------

